# Verschossene Psd Dateien wieder herstellen?



## Vale-Feil (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ich habe das Problem, dass ich  öfters mal meine Psd mit Ebenen zu einer Ebene mache und diese dann schließe mit abspeichern. Das Ergebnis. Ich habe eine verschossene PSd Datei ohne Ebenen mehr. Kann man die irgendwie zurück holen oder ist das alles zu spät? Wie handelt ihr das mit dem abspeichern?  :-(


----------



## McAce (27. Oktober 2005)

Soweit ich weiß kannst du da nichts mehr retten.

Warum reduzierst du die PSD denn auf eine Ebene 

kennst du nicht die Funktion auf eine Ebene Kopieren?

Wenn nicht findest du unter bearbeiten. Noch kurz wie ich das mit den Ebenen handhabe
also zuerst kopiere ich immer das Hintergrundbild als neue Ebene.
WEnn dann so arbeiten wie Tonwertkorrektur oder ähnliches anfallen nutze ich die 
Einstellungsebene als Radierer immer die Ebenenmasken. So kann ich navh dem
speichern noch an allem rumschrauben.

Sollte es dennoch mal nötig sein alles auf eine Ebene zu habe. Dann lege ich einen 
Ebenenset an in dem ich alle Ebenen hineinpacke.
Dann blende ich die Ebenen aus die ich nicht auf meiner zusammengefügten Ebene haben
möchte. nun Strg+A alles auswählen nun auf eine Ebene kopieren und 
dann einfügen schon hast du alle Ebenen die verbunden werden sollen zu einer Ebene.
Speicherst du nun ab sind nach dem abspeichern noch alle Ebenenda.
Der Nachteil das benögt alles eine Menge Platz auf der Platte. Ich komme
so im Durchschnitt auf um die 100Mb pro Bild. Dafür kann ich aber noch auf fast alles
einfluß nehmen.

McAce


----------



## Duddle (27. Oktober 2005)

"Hallo zusammen, ich habe mein Auto heute in die Schrottpresse gebracht. Dann habe ich aber gemerkt, das ich meinen Laptop auf dem Rücksitz hatte!
Kann ich den Laptop wieder ohne Kratzer aus dem geplätteten Auto rausholen?"

Tjaja, da hat Photoshop schon diese tolle Funktion der Ebenen und bringt sogar ein Dateiformat mit das diese speichern kann und was macht der User? Macht wieder eine Flunder aus dem schön aufgeplusterten Walfisch 

Die Lösung für dein Problem heißt: Speicher deine Datei nicht ab, wenn du alles auf eine Ebene reduziert hast und das garnicht willst!


Duddle, dessen größte .psd mal 180MB betrug


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Vale-Feil,
was lernst Du daraus? Mache Sicherheitskopien, speichere z. B. alle paar Minuten neu:

z. B.:
dateiname_001.psd
dateiname_002.psd
dateiname_003.psd
dateiname_004.psd
dateiname_005.psd
dateiname_006.psd

Das nennt sich »versioning«. Solltest Du nun die zuletzt gespeicherte Datei verpfuschen, kannst du einen schritt zurück gehen und hast nicht gleich alles verloren. Die verpfuschte Datei kannst du nur korrigieren indem Du nach dem Speichern auf eine Ebene nicht die Datei schließt, sondern im Verlauf auf den ersten Schritt springst und einfach nochmal speicherst. Nach dem Schließen der Datei ist es definitiv nicht mehr zu retten.


----------

